# What are the Symptoms of a Uri?



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

So my hedgie Pindsvin just turned 7 months, and I brought him to the vet yesterday (Wednesday) to get a quill loss problem looked at. The vet was at a loss but said he would look into it for me.

Today I took him out of his hutch because he likes to sleep in my pocket when I'm on the computer etc. but he was sneezing a lot. He is a very snuffly hog by nature and sometimes get's stuff up his nose that makes him sneeze, but seeing as Winter is starting I'm worried if I leave it it will just get worse.

My vet is an exotics vet, but has had little dealings with hedgehogs, so even if I do bring him there is no guarantee he'll know if it is one or what to do. Any help would be REALLY appreciated in identifying whether he's sick or not ...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If he is sneezing consistently over a whole day or two, I would be worried - it's possible he just inhaled some dust or something and had a sneezing fit, but if it lasts a while it's definitely a concern. Many say to look for mucous from the nose, but it's not always present in URIs, so if he's sneezing even with no nasal discharge I'd still get him to the vet. Treating him if he does have an infection isn't too complicated, you'll just need to get a round of antibiotics into him to make sure to clear it up before it gets worse.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you  I will keep an eye on him tomorrow, he's kinda silly so I hope he just got a bit enthused when snuffling earlier. 
If it's not is there any-form of antibiotic to avoid/use in particular for Hedgies?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

From what I know the most commonly used antibiotics for URIs are Baytril and Clavamox (Amoxicillin). Though, your vet will probably know best.


----------

